

When will people realize that ideas aren't as important as they believe? - maxwin
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cpg/1746825290.html

======
philschwartz
He's a marine. So maybe he knows certain niches very well and may have some
interesting ideas that regular hackers don't have? Who knows.

~~~
jwegan
Still its absurd to assume someone is going to make your entire idea for you
for free in exchange for vague promises of compensation if it becomes big.

~~~
hga
Well, you can talk to him and make it clear you're only in if you get a
_significant_ piece of the action. He's not likely to find anyone good on
other terms, and in the discussion you should be able to figure out if you
want to work with him at all.

------
Mark_B
These kinds of postings MUST be fake.

